# Kadee couplers on USA PA/PB



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone converted the USA PA1/PB1 to Kadee couplers? I have searched the archive to no avail so any advice or link to advice would be appreciated.

PHIL


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have 5 of them, all Kadee.

Information on Kadee conversion on my site at:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...ainmenu-83* 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg

Thanks for your advice

PHIL


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Kadee also gives you detailed instructions on their site for the conversion.


----------

